
New artificial intelligence beats tactical experts in air combat simulation - velodrome
http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/alpha.html
======
brudgers
News discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11993366)

